# Horseradish root, asparagus, and kale -selling?



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm trying to find horseradish root, kale, and asparagus plants/seeds to grow this year. I live in the metro Detroit area. Does anyone know where I could get or purchase any of these to add to my garden this year? Thanks in advance!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

There are a bunch of mail order houses for seeds kale, horseradish. Asparagus is by root. 1 yr, to 5yr roots. Priced accordingly and size. 

If you buy 1yr root, you can't pick it for three years. 

My patch is about 8yrs and producing wonderfully. Picked the first fistfull Monday, got another bunch this monrning.

Sure can smell it at the urinal! LOL

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Asparagus is sold via mail too? Have you used a specific company with success in recent past?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, they come dried (slightly = to prevent rooting in shipment) and are dormant. They are shaped like spiders kinda, button head and several root-legs. There is an up/down side to them, so you have to identify so you don't plant them up-side-down! Follow directions! I planted mine 17-18" deep and didn't pick them for the first 2 years.

Where I've ordered in the past - Gurneys.com, John Scheepers (kitchengardenseeds.com), and HenryFields.com. Gurneys we've always had good luck with. What you order is right and always sprouted, lived and did what it was supposed to. No complaints!

When I go to my local nurseries to get sets (tomato, peppers, broccoli/Brussels/cabbage/cauliflower- invariably they're all mixed up, wrong type, mislabeled, or inferior in some manner. Walmart typically has the best live sets and large sized for less $. Trouble is I'd rather support the local guys and save gas $, so I put up with beefsteaks when I grabbed the container that said CELEBRITY, or I get 12 cauliflower when I grabbed 6 broccoli and 6 cauliflower. 

Good luck~


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Kennybks said:


> ...........
> Sure can smell it at the urinal! LOL
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lots of articles about smelly urine after eating asparagus if you do a Google search, here's one:

http://voices.yahoo.com/why-does-asparagus-produce-foul-smelling-urine-6228338.html

It only takes minutes for it to work in my body.

L & O


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

If you have a Family Farm and Home on your side of the state, check them out. I was in the one in Benton Harbor tonight and saw horseradish root and asparagus starters. Didn't notice if they had kale seeds.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Try Menards. I saw all three when I was there a couple of weeks ago. The one that comes in seed form is Kale.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Will have to check em all out...thanks guys!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

